# Marriage went flat



## divorcechata (Sep 4, 2019)

divorcechata in the house. After the child, it went downhill. His family had bad connections. And now l have almost zero.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

divorcechata said:


> divorcechata in the house. After the child, it went downhill. His family had bad connections. And now l have almost zero.


How long have you been married?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

divorcechata said:


> divorcechata in the house. After the child, it went downhill. His family had bad connections. And now l have almost zero.


Welcome, @divorcechata.

How old are your children?

What do you mean by "bad connections"?


----------

